# miley



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Last night i gave miley a little homer haircut.The others all went to the groomer recently but i do every second groom with miley myself beacause i dont like her too short,she is far too little to get a very short haircut because her little legs would look like cocktail sticks haha.Here is a before and after pic,its very subtle,only a neaten up but you should have seen the amount of hair that came off! xxx
BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a pretty girl 
Good job Mandy


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

just added a standing up pic,its not perfect but she is a lot cooler and its not too scalped lol x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Miley looks lovely, I think I need to give bailey a trim as it's getting warm but am not too sure as he's still only 5 months old, and I don't want to loose his curls 

Did you use scissors mandy or clippers?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! she looks so great!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love her ... she is just stunning ... xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Miley looks fab! Well done


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgeous Mandy! She has such a gentle expression. x


----------



## javorb (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Mandy
What a little princess, she looks so lovely.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

She is so beautiful! Great job!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She is so cute!!! X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Such a pretty girl .... before as well as after. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks gorgeous as always :love-eyes:. You've done a great job there Mandy .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely job, nice a subtle but definitely a reduction in fur.
She looks such a girlie dog too.


----------

